
Ask HN: What's the best donation/tip “jar” for a blog? - aabeshou
I want to add a way to get donations on my blog, and I was wondering which donation&#x2F;tip &quot;jar&quot;&#x2F;button gets the best results?
======
kernelcurry
There are many ways to do this, but I pose the question: are you trying to
build a community, or just make money?

If you think about your audience and work backwards from there, you might be
able to answer that for yourself.

Off the top of my head I would say
[https://www.patreon.com/](https://www.patreon.com/) would be the first
step...

Side Note: I would warn against going for the “best results” and instead built
the community... once you are getting funds to be able to worry about colors,
affiliations, etc... that will be a good problem to have :)

------
pasttense01
Consider using multiple options, for example Paypal Donate and Patreon.

------
navjack27
Ko-fi

Patreon

Just a PayPal send me link

